# Strange Cracks At Lower Stairway & Closet Wall



## ray7027 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 28 year old bi-level. In the stairway on the lower part of the stairs t the wall below the steps there is a gap between the side of the steps and the drywall. Also outside of the coat closet at the top of the stairs there are bad cracks on the corners on the outside of the closet at the steps.

I have checked under the steps and there is no sign of the concrete floor cracking or sinking. The steps themselves are level. As you can see in the pictures the trim around the top of the steps has dropped. However there are no cracks at oint where the closet wall and he ceiling meet.

Any ideas on what the cause could be? Note the pictures posted turned to the left except the first one.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2014)

How old is this damage? Did you have extra snow load this year?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 10, 2014)

If nothing is moving then you can patch but if these change over 24 hours or 12 months then a permanent fix will be more complicated.

So, how to find out if these gaps are expanding or contracting, how much and how fast?  I guess you can use drill bits as feeler gauges so you'll be able to see small changes.
And with what force?  If you fasten them will a new crack open elsewhere?

That last pic is strange.  It can't be compression damage because the whole surface would have buckled.  Maybe something is trying to get out, a pipe, maybe.


----------



## ray7027 (Mar 10, 2014)

There is nothing in that wall. I'm thinking that maybe it is just improper work by the builder. Maybe the metal corners were not secured properly. There were small cracks on the corners for a while, but recently got to this point. I guess the only way to check stucture under the coat closet is to open up the drywall below. You  go under the closet when you go down the last steps into the lower level. See first picture. I don't know why the trim moved.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2014)

There is often a bearing wall along side the staircase. A corner like that should have 2 studs nailed together in an (L) shape and if there is is bearing from above there would be more in the corner.
To me, it looks like some at least bent enough to stretch the cornerbead out of shape, along with that you have found thing have moved maybe lower in the staircase. Is there a floor above this wall or is that attic space.


----------



## ray7027 (Mar 11, 2014)

There is no second floor. Above are the roof trusses. I can access it.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 11, 2014)

Trusses usually end on the outside walls but with some odd shaped house they change direction and sometimes land on bearing walls or are tied into a girder ( a girder can be one or more trusses nailed together, usually have a 2x6 bottom cord and always have other trusses or jacks tied to them). If this wall isn't supporting a girder or trusses, have a good look around for broken members in the trusses near this area.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Mar 12, 2014)

In the lowest photo it almost looks like you have metal corner bead with paper tape up to the corner? If this is the case, then you could remove that paper tape entirely and fill. If you have metal (or vinyl) corner bead on and outside corner, there is no need for tape. See http://www.drywallinfo.com/outsidecorners.html


----------



## ray7027 (Mar 13, 2014)

There is no tape it is just the drywall compound. I checked all 6 outside corners I have in the house and there are small crackes on all of them. Most are along the point of the corner, but two of them have small cracks the same place as the bottom picture. I think now that the problem is poor work by the contractor. I am going to clean off the loose material at the bottom picture and check if the corner bead is attached properly.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 13, 2014)

It may be just poor workmanship, or it could be a good clue that there are stucture problems, I would at least check it out. There will be a corner bead on the outside corners and paper on the inside corners.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Mar 15, 2014)

Is the corner brace that is underneath metal type fastened with screws, or it is it the type that is metal covered with paper and flaps that is mudded on? I am guessing it is the type that is mudded on. Brace that is screwed on does not come up like that.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 16, 2014)

This could also be truss uplift, which is caused by winds and in some cases heat in the attic. The truss is attached to the walls above with some nails and sheetrock, and lifts when the truss moves. 
Very typical in homes which are truss built. Can happen in the first year or the 20th year.

http://www.capitalgazette.com/lifes...cle_a6fabb01-0bb9-52a1-999f-80fbe1fdc8e9.html


----------



## ray7027 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks inspectorD for the link. That sounds like my problem.


----------

